# Do you still make a wish and break the turkey wishbone?



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2016)

I always broke the wishbone as a child and then did it with my kids. We never did it on Thanksgiving Day because the bone had to dry out first which took a few days. A couple of times I put it in the warm oven after it was turned off to speed things up.  As I think back, I remember breaking it with my Father. It seems I always won. I think he held it in such a way that I always got the long piece. These days, I save them for the Grand kids if we aren't together for the holiday.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

Ruth, we always did it a few weeks later, like you, to be sure it was dried out. But I never thought to dry it out in the oven like you, what a great idea!

Now this is kind of weird I guess, but my eldest grandson loved that dog on Public TV show named "Wishbone". For some reason we all started calling the kid Wishbone as a nickname.

Often, when I baked a whole chicken, I'd clean off the little wishbones and save them on the kitchen window sill and give them to him to throw around or who knows what, but for several years I saved them and tied them with slim ribbons to his birthday and Christmas packages near his name tag.

People make jewelry from wishbones, or styled like them anyway. I've seen earrings.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2016)

Still save the wishbone from the turkey and still teach the newest members of the family to wear black olives on their fingers.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2016)

OMG, I love the olive fingers! Where were you when I was young? I never saw that; just wonderful.


----------



## Lon (Nov 12, 2016)

I do it when it's still in the Turkey.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 12, 2016)

Can't remember ever doing that wishbone thing, although I knew other families did it.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2016)

I quit doing it after years of trying and finally gave it up.

Doesn't work.

She's still here.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Still save the wishbone from the turkey and still teach the newest members of the family to wear black olives on their fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pookie (Nov 17, 2016)

Yep! We always make wishes on it!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2016)

My family always did. Had to dry it out first. Now we go out for our turkey dinner.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh my word, I thought the black olive thing was just in my family! That's a hoot to find out your family did it too, Aunt Bea. One year a grandmother gave me four cans of black olives for my birthday and I was beyond delighted. I felt like she really understood me. To this day, there's usually a bowl of black olives at any family gathering.


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2016)

Oh, the fights over who got to snap the wishbone......  My turn!  No, my turn! You got to do it last year! No, I didn't!  Yes, you did!   Mooooooommmmmmm!!!!

We never had black olives, but someone always put cucumber slices on their eyes and scared the little ones.


----------

